

Blogging on Wall Street - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/blogging-wall-street/story.aspx?guid=%7BE8D63E8A%2DBC46%2D449C%2DB494%2D8CC6822544C6%7D&dist=msr_4

======
senthil_rajasek
"Word Association" with Calacanis.

Digg.com "Brilliant."

Google.com "Brilliant and unstoppable and good."

Valleywag "Liar. Evil. Idiot. Stupid."

Interesting :-)

